# Any Advice on an L1 Visa?!



## schnitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be coming over to the US on a L1 Visa, working for my current company but now in the US.

Question is they have not mentioned my girlfriend of 10 years on any of the documentation, I wondered if she is also able to come over on my L1 Visa. If she could work than that would be great, of not then thats fine too, but wondered if anyone has any advice on a situation similar to this one? Also do you know if it will be likely for her to easily obtain a green card, I am trying to understand what the likely hood of her being to come out and stay out with me is!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

schnitty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be coming over to the US on a L1 Visa, working for my current company but now in the US.
> 
> ...


If you cohabited beforehand, she can apply for a B visa as a cohabiting partner. She will be able to live here but not work.

If you marry her, she'll be eligible for an L2 which gives her the right to live and work here while your L1 is current.

I have no idea whether she'll qualify for a GC in her own right -- you give no info about her. If you were to be sponsored by your company for a GC and she was married to you, she would also get a GC. If you got a GC and weren't married to her, it would not be possible for her to remain here on your ticket.

Probably wedding bells or time for a new gf if you plan to remain in the US unless you suddenly reveal she has a PhD in a nanotechnology or a million bucks.


----------



## schnitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. No PhD or a stash of cash so decisions need to be made!

So for as long as I'm on the L1 she can remain in the US but as soon as the GC goes through she would have to leave? 

Do you know how long it typically takes for a GC to go through? I've heard different things but the average seems to be about 12 months. If I got maried whilst on my L1 & subsequently achieved GC status would that then automatically qualify her also?

Thanks for help.

BTW she wrote the first thread so I'm in big trouble!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

schnitty said:


> So for as long as I'm on the L1 she can remain in the US but as soon as the GC goes through she would have to leave?


If she's here in B status as a cohabiting partner, that ends after you get your GC. And if you were to marry her AFTER you had your GC, the wait before she got a visa is around 5 or more years at the moment



schnitty said:


> Do you know how long it typically takes for a GC to go through? I've heard different things but the average seems to be about 12 months.


Depends whether you're EB1, 2 or 3. The last one would take much longer than a year. The first two were current last time I looked (Google for visa bulletin @ state.gov) and you could probably manage it in less than a year if there were no issues. 



schnitty said:


> If I got maried whilst on my L1 & subsequently achieved GC status would that then automatically qualify her also?


Yes.


----------



## schnitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks & much appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

schnitty said:


> Thanks & much appreciated.


So when's the wedding, then?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we talking L-1A or L-1B


----------



## schnitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Are we talking L-1A or L-1B


I think it will be an L1A as coming over as a manager

Thanks!


----------

